# Secret Santa



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

I know, i know... already!

So we do this on another forum i am on and just wondered how many people would be interested about doing it on here?

Basically what happens is;
people put there name forward to join in SS.
Then everyone gets a questionnaire. (so simple things like fav colour etc. Plus address) 
So everyone gets someones questionnaire and address - name but no username (so you have to guess who it is you got)

Then you go buy presents and ship/post them to whoever and then they have to guess who there SS is.

Theres rules like a spending limit of Â£15/$23.
Everyone who enters has to have a post count over 100 or something like that. So that we know it's all legit members that we know well. 


Anyway thats how its run on the other forum, they do it every year (have done for the past 3 years) and its quite good fun.

Just thought i'd mention it here and see what people thought.


----------



## cherylim (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd be up for this, definitely, though how much does postage cost between the US and the UK? Will that have as big an impact as I'm imagining if we don't split this into Europe and US?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

Well we could make it an option.

So that way anyone not wanting to ship abroad can opt out and be paired with someone in the same country as them  
If that makes sense? So if you opted to ship abroad theres a chance you could be paired with someone in another country or with someone in your own country. 

I think postage, price wise, depends on how big the parcel is.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

that would be so cool! but yeah... i am not sure about postage costs.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

Like i said, you could opt out of posting abroad. So instead get paired with someone in your own country  

If your in america you could state some states/areas your willing to post to and be paired up that way?


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

that would work!  like since im in colorado i could just have someone in the U.S.  this is a great idea!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd do it!!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 28, 2011)

I love it. I'd love to be able to send to the US, as I'd love to send something that's not sold there, but at the same time I know doing that would limit the size of the gift I could afford.

I had a friend from New York send me a few big bags of crisps, 1lb bags, and I imagine it cost loads!


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang I got to get my post count up. LOL


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

I would definitely be interested! What kind of gifts? Just anything goes sorta thing??


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah thats what im wondering  like what kind of presents?


----------



## AshleyJones (Sep 28, 2011)

This would be cool and postage would not be that bad as long as you get a gift that fits into the USPS flat rate boxes they have.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

And if we are doing this we should start getting it together now - want to make sure there is plenty of time get the questionarre and have time to think of a gift and all that fun stuff - once the holidays get here things get hectic around here for us.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

same for here!  haha so we should get it together  i can help out if necessary


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea sort of anything goes but you'll get clues on the questionnaire  

Thats why I'm posting now so it can start to be organised before it's too late.
we'll obv have to sort out who's going to run it together and then perhaps we could have a separate sub-board to keep all this SS stuff together. Then have to get people to sign up in a separate thread


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd be willing to help out I Have way to much time on my hands haha


----------



## cherylim (Sep 28, 2011)

Suppose, instead of posting something you can't buy in the US, I can still find a creative gift and buy online from a US site for cheap delivery. I'm most definitely in, for anywhere in the world.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

HipsterTorts said:


> I'd be willing to help out I Have way to much time on my hands haha



Awesome  
I dont want to take over but I was thinking perhaps 3 people to organise it all? Perhaps including a mod? (doesn't have to be a mod though, could just be three well known trusted members. 




cherylim said:


> Suppose, instead of posting something you can't buy in the US, I can still find a creative gift and buy online from a US site for cheap delivery. I'm most definitely in, for anywhere in the world.



Yes that could work


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

I am willing to help out in any way - feel free to let me know what needs to be done. I'm curious about this and how it will work out! I don't know what kind of gifts ahhhhh so many ideas good and bad!  We should definitely have a thread dedicated to posting pics of what you received from your secret santa though! (I like to plan ahead! haha)


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

like who? and what things would be necessary to do? i can help all i can  when im not in school but i bring my laptop everywhere


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 28, 2011)

This sounds fun...But I really need to get my count up!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 28, 2011)

Right,
Tomorrow I will message admins and mods about all this and make sure it's all ok 

Then we'll go from there with organising it all. Really hope we can do this and get a sub-board for it all.

Once that's all sorted I guess we start the thread/list of who's in and then assign different tasks to different people. 

We need a head person in charge though who can write down all the names of people who are in and keep a log of everything in a book. Perhaps 2 people to do that so we have back up?


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its' a good idea!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2011)

I would be willing to help.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

ill help out too!  i can help organize and whatever else needs doing


----------



## laramie (Sep 28, 2011)

I am totally in!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds good! Keep us posted tomorrow after you get everything approved! I will be thinking of ideas until then... hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 30, 2011)

So, i just got a PM back from Josh....
and we have the go ahead  Woop! 

I'm currently planning on how to sort it all out.
Basically if you volunteered on this thread then i'm going to pick 2 of you out of a hat and PM you.
Then it'll be down to us 3 to make sure it all runs smoothly.

Sound good?


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, sounds good!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2011)

I would be willing to help out, my tortoise club has a Christmas party every year and we have a secret santa gift exchange, plus we play a game I believe is called white elephant with the gifts.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds great!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds good! Keep us posted!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 30, 2011)

aw i want to play hope i can get 100 posts before this all gets worked out i love secret santa


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 30, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> aw i want to play hope i can get 100 posts before this all gets worked out i love secret santa



your almost there  three more!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got to 100 posts, did you change it to 200 now?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

fbsmith - no i didn't,
I put 100/200 posts - meaning you can join if you have 100. 

I merely added the 200 bit because i felt safer saying between 100 and 200 but you can still join, and feel free too, at 100 posts.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 4, 2011)

Note to self... If I get Steph as my Secret Santa I'm getting her a tarantula!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 4, 2011)

When will this be started?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Note to self... If I get Steph as my Secret Santa I'm getting her a tarantula!



I'd take the trantula over cotton wool any day


----------



## Missniecie (Oct 4, 2011)

I am going to have to quit my job in order to get my posts up...sounds like such an excellent idea


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 4, 2011)

do i have enough posts


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> do i have enough posts



hmm... only just.
We might let you join in!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 5, 2011)

good to know!


----------

